
Chrome Quickly Loses its Shine  - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/09/23/chrome-quickly-loses-its-shine/
======
SarahToton
Success also can be measured in ways other than downloads. I don't think
Google is trying to "corner the browser market" by getting everyone to switch
to Chrome. Rather, this could be another Google attempt to manipulate the
course of future web development. The fact that there's now an omnibar for
Firefox ([http://scalarmotion.wordpress.com/2008/09/17/omnibar-for-
fir...](http://scalarmotion.wordpress.com/2008/09/17/omnibar-for-firefox-has-
arrived/)) indicates Chrome's influential success.

------
unalone
This isn't it losing its shine, it's the vast overhype dying down. Chrome is
an excellent web browser and I love it. But when Arrington calls it "a direct
Windows competitor," you know the shit's hit the fan and it'll smell for a
long time.

Ted Dziuba has a nice article about that:
http//www.theregister.co.uk/2008/09/08/dziuba_chrome/

------
shawndrost
This is ridiculous. I'd recommend chrome over firefox to anyone on windows[1],
but even if he disagrees, it's ridiculous to call it unsuccessful: 2 million
downloads in the first week, tons of mainstream attention.

[1]I'd recommend that developers keep ff installed for work, and that anyone
pissy about ads do whatever makes them happy.

~~~
vaksel
all of those downloads are just people looking at the latest shiny thing. I
was one of those downloads, I haven't opened Chrome since, because I like
firefox, and I'm used to the interface and Chrome didn't really strike me as
something that was way better

~~~
unalone
Because it's a web browser. It loads web pages. Isn't the idea that it's
supposed to stay out of the way and let you browse?

I won't jump on either side here, but this is a foolish way to argue it. One
person's preference does not a browser make, and the fact that Chrome buzz
died away is only because Chrome had such ridiculous buzz to begin with. THAT
was the unnatural part, and its dying down is only logical.

Somebody apparently disagrees with me on that, so tell me: was Chrome not
overhyped? And isn't it true that for web browsing, the best interface is none
at all?

------
ars
"dismiss Chrome as another Froogle"????

I use froogle all the time - it's the first place I go when looking to buy
something. I stopped even checking the other deal sites, they're never better.

So I guess chrome will be a huge success :)

------
timcederman
My problem with Chrome is such a minor one, yet a dealbreaker - once again
Google have released a product which doesn't support scrolling properly.

Both my work and home laptops are broken when I try to scroll websites in
Chrome.

I had a conversation with a Google Director of Product Management the other
week, and I was telling him about my problems with Google Reader. He swore
black and blue that scrolling worked great. But if you try "middle clicking"
(ie, click your scroll wheel), it scrolls the frame window and not the
articles you're reading.

Does nobody at Google scroll?!

------
Lagged2Death
I think this is awfully silly and superficial. Did anyone seriously expect
Chrome's early, early beta to set the world on fire?

It took two years for Firefox to get from its first public betas to v1.0.

------
truebosko
So just because things have been quiet on the Chrome front it's officially a
dud? It hasn't even been out for a month yes!

The browser is awesome, infact I'm using it right now because on this slower
work PC, I can't stand Firefox anymore for Google Reader, Gmail, etc.

Chrome will come out with another release eventually and the news will come
pouring in. Rinse and repeat this while it builds its own market share. It
won't compete with Firefox in my opinion, but who knows what Googles goals are
with it

------
dejb
Firefox's plugins are what keeps it as my main browser. It is nice for Chrome
to be faster, more robust, better designed, etc... but in the end features
really do matter.

~~~
unalone
They did announce plug-ins, you know.

And I don't know about you or other people, but for me it's browsing the
Internet that matters most for a web browser.

People are disagreeing, but it's true. I stopped using Firefox because every
feature it added was one that didn't add anything to the INTERNET but to the
BROWSER. I think that's a pretty important distinction. It added clutter and
took away from the web pages I visited. That's why I dropped it.

~~~
dejb
> They did announce plug-ins, you know.

Yes but so far I'm not aware of any. Not even the google toolbar AFAIKS.

For me plugins like online bookmarks (delicious), current page/site info
(seoquake) and web debugging (firebug) have become 'must haves'. There are
many others that I have tried and found I did't need but it is nice to have
options.

~~~
unalone
I've never found plug-ins useful.

I use only one computer, so I only have one set of bookmarks, and I use
MobileMe running through a mobile browser I set in Dropbox to sync everything.

Dunno why page info ever matters, really.

And I feel stupid saying this, but I've never had to debug a page. Things run
more or less logically. If something messes up you just look at your code
again.

